# Whoever goes up to strawberry



## EEmerald2007 (Mar 18, 2012)

whoever goes fishing up to strawberry most satudays or sundays. Can I please go with you when ya go? and I can give gas money also. Text me please at 801-673-4749. Im in west jordan. Thanks!


----------



## BEASTWOOD (Jun 29, 2010)

I might have an extra seat. Are you by chance left handed??


----------



## EEmerald2007 (Mar 18, 2012)

yep.. I am left handed. text or call me at 801-673-4749 Thanks!


----------

